# Jet Wings



## miztgrfan (Mar 28, 2013)

Anyone installed jet wings on their jet? I've heard it helps with manuevering at slower speeds and helps to get on plane a little faster.


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Mar 28, 2013)

Im adding them on mine for sure.


----------



## Brian J (Mar 28, 2013)

I use a set on our rig (1650AW Alumacraft with a 90/65 Yamaha) and they cut down on the cavitation when running on choppy water such as the Osage on a windy day or if I'm on a lake. Never noticed a difference in hole shot or staying on plane at slower speeds. A whale tail from Troutt's will help with the slow speed maneuvering and staying on plane at slower speeds.


----------



## lowe1648 (Mar 29, 2013)

I'm guessing you are talking about these https://www.jetwingllc.com/store/proddetail.asp?prod=Jetwing and not what is pictured above. I haven't used them or known of anyone that has. This topic was brought up on another site last year and most everyone agreed that it would be another thing to break and if it helps with what they claim it would be marginal at best.


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Mar 30, 2013)

lowe1648 said:


> I'm guessing you are talking about these https://www.jetwingllc.com/store/proddetail.asp?prod=Jetwing and not what is pictured above. I haven't used them or known of anyone that has. This topic was brought up on another site last year and most everyone agreed that it would be another thing to break and if it helps with what they claim it would be marginal at best.


Aww hell, I thought what I posted a pic of was jetwings but theyre intake fins. Sorry


----------



## semojetman (Mar 30, 2013)

I wouldn't make it one day without breaking those jet wings, not to mention they look stupid.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Mar 31, 2013)

I'll just stick with my Troutt&Sons whaletail. Works great for my needs.


----------



## semojetman (Mar 31, 2013)

Does your whales tail make a big difference.

ive heard mixed reviews of them.
1/2 say they are awesome and really help
1/2 say they are a joke and don do anything. Just make manufacturers money.


----------



## jackpen (Apr 1, 2013)

The intake fins will help with cavitation in choppy water or when turning sharply. The wings do help funnel water into the motor. Should you happen to flatten one on a rock, get a big hammer and bang it back into shape. I've not lost power due to cavitation since installing them several years ago. I made mine out of aluminum diamond plate.


----------



## Vol423 (Nov 10, 2013)

I know I'm a little late on this thread. I have a set of jet wings from jetwingllc on my 60/40 Yamaha jet. I've beat my boat hard doing silly things and the wings are still intact and doing fine. In fact I jumped downstream over a waterfall when the tailwater flow was cut off too soon and I cracked my reverse gate in half vertically but the jetwing was not damaged. The value of the Jetwing is that it acts like small rudders at low speed to improve maneuvering.


----------



## Canoeman (Nov 10, 2013)

So do you actually notice a difference at low speeds not on plane with them?

All i need to do is turn n juice it and it turns..


----------



## Wistex (Nov 10, 2013)

Jet boats steer with thrust, NOT rudders. to drive it onto trailer one must work the steering wheel and thrust controller aka throttle to effect steering directional control.

had a big jet boat years ago 405 hp, 550 hp on nitrous oxide, deep vee and learned going slow is not a straight line deal. one needs to constantly control direction. 

ya gotta want a jet drive!

ENJOY!


----------



## rolling hillbilly (Nov 10, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=308000#p308000 said:


> S&MFISH » 31 Mar 2013, 17:50[/url]"]I'll just stick with my Troutt&Sons whaletail. Works great for my needs.


what material are those made from? thinking I could make them out of lexan very easily, and they would be almost invisible too. I assume they attach via the intake bolts?


----------



## Canoeman (Nov 11, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=334117#p334117 said:


> Wistex » Yesterday, 22:09[/url]"]Jet boats steer with thrust, NOT rudders. to drive it onto trailer one must work the steering wheel and thrust controller aka throttle to effect steering directional control.
> 
> had a big jet boat years ago 405 hp, 550 hp on nitrous oxide, deep vee and learned going slow is not a straight line deal. one needs to constantly control direction.
> 
> ...



Yes they do.. but this is in regard to a set of fins for low speed maneuvering.. S instead of just thrust it would also use fins.. maybe you missed that..

These..


----------



## Wistex (Nov 11, 2013)

ok. I have a 70/50 Yamaha on a 17 ft john coming soon and I will try the fins. thank you. 

who makes the strongest fins? texas lakes are full of stumps so one can be in 20 ft of water and get hung up or boat damaged by a 19 ft stump. 

snowbird in texas, wistex


----------



## fender66 (Nov 11, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=308000#p308000 said:


> S&MFISH » 31 Mar 2013, 18:50[/url]"]I'll just stick with my Troutt&Sons whaletail. Works great for my needs.



I have the same thing on my rig....

Works great for me too.


----------

